# Your desert island iPod



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Your desert island iPod, with solar recharger, will be a godsend. But it still has only so many gigabytes. You'll have to pick and choose! Which well-known composers won't be on it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

My iPod has 160 gig. I think I'll get all the good stuff on there.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bach - Don't like very much Bach. lose his music and save extra space for Schumann.
Mahler - No gigantic Mahler symphonies.
Wagner - no grand opera. Save the space for something better.
No Shostakovich or Stravinsky - just NO!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably Philip Glass and Steve Reich. All that sand, all that sand.....

Of the old guys, I'd have them all, even Chopin and Liszt


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't got an iPod, but if I had...

I would leave off composers post-1900, but I'd also jettison the Big Boys - Mozart, Beethoven & Bach. This is because I could keep my brain in trim on the desert island by la-la-ing their Big Tunes through every week. Then, when I was finally rescued, I'd have such a treat, wallowing in the superiority of orchestral renditions. 

On my iPod, I'd have Lully, Rameau, Handel, Purcell & as much early music as I could cram in. 

PS - and a bit of Boccherini too. (Cello Sonatas.)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Your desert island iPod, with solar recharger, will be a godsend. But it still has only so many gigabytes. You'll have to pick and choose! Which well-known composers won't be on it?


Hmm! What's wrong with the old fashioned wind up thingy with bamboo needles?

Oh well. Almost everything after 1750 would have to go. None of those classical chappies like Mozart or Hadyn and none of the dreadful Romantics - Liszt, Chopin, whatever. None of that dreadful Wagner. As for the so-called moderns who mask their lack of melody in serial atonalism or some such .... 

Lots and lots of lovely Bach. Plenty of Handel. Tallis, Dowland Weelkes for the Tudors. Some Dufay, Machaut and Duprez. And the peace to enjoy it all.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I'd also jettison the Big Boys


I like it...keeping to the nautical theme.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Handel and Monteverdi would be the most prominent victims.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Vivaldi, Chopin, Bizet, Scriabin, Boccherini, maybe Bruckner, Weber, Havergal Brian -)) -- nothing wrong with any of them, just none of them is on my "must have" list.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Even without being stranded on a desert island, my iPod is 90% Wolfie. 

Sometimes I listen to something else while I walk about (car-horns and buskers, no choice there, really) but my main ear-feed is of the First Viennese School, and even more specifically, anything between 1756-1791.

And to be even more specific, anything by Mozart, between 1756-1791...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My current iPod is about 2/3 full and has works by every composer that most people would call well known (I think) with maybe one exception - Webern. If people included late 20th century composers such as Xenakis, Stockhausen, Boulez, etc. in the well known category, then I'd be missing them. But before I went to the island, I'd remedy the lack of Stockhausen and Boulez (as I hope to soon on my real iPod).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> My current iPod is about 2/3 full and has works by every composer that most people would call well known (I think) with maybe one exception - Webern. If people included late 20th century composers such as Xenakis, Stockhausen, Boulez, etc. in the well known category, then I'd be missing them. But before I went to the island, I'd remedy the lack of Stockhausen and Boulez (as I hope to soon on my real iPod).


Interesting you should mention Webern. In another place, in another time, people faced with the same question voted:

1 - Webern (by a wide margin)
2 - Glass
3 - Hindemith
4 - Strauss, R.
5 - Elgar
6 - Satie
7 - Copland
8 - Liszt
9 - Vivaldi
10 - Berg


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Having just purchased my first iPod Touch (I had players by Creative, Samsung and Cowon before this one) I'll need a little time to make sure I've got the hang of it so as not to waste my precious 32GB.

However, I may not get the hang of iTunes before I hurl my PC and all its music out of the window!!

It's easier to say what I'll take than what I'll leave behind. Beethoven, Stravinsky, Debussy, Shostakovich, Haydn, Satie. I think I can easily fit on all that I currently own.


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

My iPOD is 60% Bach and Mozart, 30% Beethoven, Schubert, Chopin and Russians, and 10% misc. I could listen to all of them for 50 years on a desert island and still make numerous discoveries well into my old age. I'll happily leave out any composer past Debussy...sorry modern folks, but you were killed by the radio star.


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

No Bach, no Brahms, no Beethoven
Oh, and no Liszt. I don't like Liszt in general. 

I could live on very happily ever after with only these pieces: 
Rachmaninoff etude op. 39 no. 8 
Rachmaninoff Symphony 1 mvt. 4
Dvorak Bagatelles for 2 violins no. 1 & 5 
Dvorak New World symphony (great while overlooking the palm trees)
Grieg Morgenstimmung (also great on a desert island)
Debussy La Mer (AHEM)
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue 
Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade (idem)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

160 gigs - 

Composer-centric: 
Beethoven: Symphonies - Karajan 1963 
Beethoven: Symphonies 5, 7 - Kleiber 
Brahms: A German Requiem - Klemperer 
Chopin: Nocturnes - Rubinstein 
Elgar: Cello Concerto, Sea Pictures, etc. - Du Pré, Barbirolli, etc. 
Joplin: Piano Rags - Rifkin 
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians 
Wagner: Ring - Solti 

Performer-centric: 
Louis Armstrong: Hot Fives & Sevens 
Beach Boys: Pet Sounds 
Dave Brubeck: Time Out
John Coltrane: A Love Supreme 
Miles Davis: Kind of Blue 
Miles Davis: Sketches of Spain 
Duke Ellington: The Blanton-Webster Band 
Stan Getz & João Gilberto: Getz/Gilberto 
Herbie Hancock: Head Hunters
Mahalia Jackson: The Essential 
Keith Jarrett: The Koln Concert 
Marie Keyrouz: Chant byzantin 
Led Zeppelin IV 
Charles Mingus: The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady 
Charlie Parker: Complete Savoy and Dial Takes 
Astor Piazzolla: Tango Zero Hour 
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon 
Tom Waits: Closing Time 

Ok, that's 6 gigs so I'm not going to make a complete list....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would leave off composers pre-1900
my Ipod would include
1 - Edgard Varèse
2-Igor Stravinsky
3 - Harry Partch
4 - Mario Davidovsky
5 - Anton Webern
6 - Berg
7 - Boulez
8 - Stockhausen
9 - Cage
10 - Schaeffer

the beach would be free of wigs


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I would probably stuff it with mostly Bach and Mozart, then a tiny bit less Beethoven, and then various works by Schubert, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, Mahler, Handel and Brahms.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh good! Another hate thread! There aren't enough of those around here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

bigshot said:


> Oh good! Another hate thread! There aren't enough of those around here.


Are you sure you're in the right thread?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

science said:


> Are you sure you're in the right thread?


The premise of the thread is, which composers won't be on your desert island iPod? That seems to have been interpreted as hate.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

KenOC said:


> The premise of the thread is, which composers won't be on your desert island iPod? That seems to have been interpreted as hate.


Ah, that's right. I'd got it turned around because I was thinking the only way to figure this out is to do the 160 gig and then see what is in fact left off. But that turned into too big a project.


----------

